# Lubricating moving wood parts



## Denco (Jun 2, 2013)

I built the router lift in the link below. It came out great, I'm very happy with it. It's an excellent design. Kudos to the designer. The lift was constructed with plywood purchased at a big orange store. In the instructions, the designer noted to lube the carriage tracks with petroleum jelly. Although I have no reason to doubt him, I was just wondering if there were good, alternative lube options available. I was thinking the petroleum jelly might attract saw dust (but I have no experience with it). I'm more interested in lube I can pick up at the big box stores instead of ordering online for this project. Any ideas? Very grateful in advance for any wisdom shared.

http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop%20Projects/router-lift-1.html


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

My favorites are Paraffin, or a toilet wax ring. Both cheap and, depending on the application, do the job well.
The paraffin would probably attract less saw dust. 
Both are available at an ACE store, at least the one close to me. 
I would think that either would be longer lasting in use than petroleum jelly. 
Another thought….might not be practical for your use, though….I make band saw guides from hard wood and soak them for a few days in used motor oil. They stay lubed for ever.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

There's a product called Waxilit, sold as an anti seize compound for planer beds, that is imo, the best wood lubricant available. I believe it is parafin based.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've used the same things Gene has.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I just use MinWax Paste wax on my drawer slides,etc and it seems to work well and lasts a long time.


----------



## mvilares (Jun 21, 2013)

If you are referring to metal parts, I use T9 Boeshield or a dry PTFE (teflon) lubricant that you can find at any big box store. For wood you could also use beeswax as an alternative to the others already mentioned.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Doesn't get any slicker than Slip-It. Works on anything.


----------

